

Find The Best Gadget in 60 Seconds - Swogo Launches - anthonyngmonica
http://www.swogo.com/

======
frdncs
I like it, but it really needs more "features I cant't live without". I would
like to specify the resolution and that I'd need a SSD and perhaps a second
hard drive. I would also like to specify features that should NOT be present -
I dont't want a webcam or a DVD drive.

Also - the preview image for the "Lenovo deapad Z580" is squished and makes
the laptop look squarish.

~~~
anthonyngmonica
Thank you for the feedback. It is certainly possible for us to implement those
features as we have them in our data. I have noted your feedback down and will
have a chat with the rest of the team. We'll certainly look at resolving the
image issue.

